# Can someone please suggest a OTA?



## dogcatcher (Mar 30, 2007)

yellow - vhf WJAC 6 NBC JOHNSTOWN PA 344° 3.9 6 
* yellow - uhf WJAC-DT 6.1 NBC JOHNSTOWN PA 345° 3.9 34
green - vhf WWCP 8 FOX JOHNSTOWN PA 237° 14.3 8 
* red - uhf WWCP-DT 8.1 FOX JOHNSTOWN PA 237° 14.3 29 
red - uhf WPCW 19 CW JEANNETTE PA 238° 14.7 19 
blue - vhf WTAJ 10 CBS ALTOONA PA 67° 31.8 10 
blue - uhf WATM 23 ABC ALTOONA PA 66° 31.7 23 
blue - vhf WPSU 3 PBS CLEARFIELD PA 35° 61.5 3 
* violet - uhf WTAJ-DT 10.1 CBS ALTOONA PA 67° 31.8 32 
violet - vhf WTAE 4 ABC PITTSBURGH PA 276° 44.9 4


I allready get the 2 yellow (wjac) stations with out a antenna. was wondering what you think i can pick up with what antenna. Any thoughts would be helpfull. Thank you.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Can someone please suggest a OTA?


I suppose you meant to say 'an OTA antenna?'


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes thats what I ment. Noticed it after I posted it. sorry


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your stations are in all directions, so first you'll need a rotator. Second, you have both VHF and UHF stations, even digitals there will be ch 8 out of Johnstown.

You might consider getting a VHF high band antenna AND a good UHF antenna, or a good combo antenna, such as Channel Master's Crossfire 3678 or a Winegard HD7082P.


----------

